# Need suggestions, good recordings of Brahms Piano Trio no. 1



## hlau (Sep 20, 2012)

I recently upgraded my stereo system with new speakers, and that has rekindled my interest in classical music. I am currently enjoying (among other things) Brahms Piano Trio no. 1, in this recording from DG. I think it is fairly good, but would like to know if you have suggestions for other recordings that I should listen to.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Do you mean recordings of that work which will demonstrate excellent sound quality in particular - or were you just thinking of alternative ways of performing the piece ?


----------



## hlau (Sep 20, 2012)

joen_cph said:


> Do you mean recordings of that work which will demonstrate excellent sound quality in particular - or were you just thinking of alternative ways of performing the piece ?


Alternative ways of performing the piece.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Arthur Rubinstein-Jascha Heifetz-Emanuel Feuermann (1941)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Arthur Rubinstein-Jascha Heifetz-Emanuel Feuermann (1941)


I cherish that one as well (own it on an LP combined with a very interesting Schubert trio too)


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Look for it on a Biddulph LAB 086, with none less than cello sonata 1 (Rubinstein-Piatigorsky) and violin sonata 3 (Rubinstein-Paul Kochanski, an extremely rare recording).


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I like the Fontenay Trio (Apex, rec. 1988).


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

I like the Borodin Trio on Chandos.


----------

